# looking to see if any classical savvy listeners can tell me what arrangement this is



## Pkibbe (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey there!

New to this excellent blog and hate to start things out with a request, but can any of you aficionados identify this tune for me? I heard it playing at an art exhibit and cant for the life of me figure out who it is!

Here is a short pretty bad recording that I took with my phone, the melody starts around 30 seconds in:


----------

